# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Ozonizadores

## Julio Macieira

Olá 

Uns usam, outros não usam, outros fazem o seu uso parcelado. E tu ? Comenta

----------


## Julio Macieira

Eu tenho um oznonizador de 100mg ligado a um controlador IKS Aquastar de ORP e tenho-o regulado para 400. Sempre que há alguma baixa de ORP o ozonizador entra em funcionamento. O ozono é injectado directamente no escumador na toma de ar e toda a agua saida do escumador passa por + - 500gr de carvão activo.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Julio e amigos patricios.....
Eu particularmente não sou adepto ao uso de ozonizador por um motivo apenas: é altamente poluidor e prejudicial a saúde.
Se este equipamento está bem regulado e sem vazamento do gás ozônio (O3), tudo bem, mais se este estiver escapando o gás, estamos a prejudicar seriamente a saúde de você e de sua família.

Então, fiquem atentos, façam uma revisão de seus equipamentos ozonizadores a cada 6 meses a 1 ano.

Este conselho é de quem conhece um pouco do assunto.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Rinaldo 
Queria perguntar-te se, partindo do principio, que os oozonizadores usados em aquariofilia ( ao contrario das piscinas ) são fracos, não ultrapassando geralmente os 200 mg/ hora, não estaremos a exagerar quando dizemos que são muito perigosos ?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Rui, desculpe-me se demorei a responder.
O grande problema é que 200mg/h é sim uma concentração exagerada e perigosa.
Em um artigo que eu li a pouco tempo 20 mg/h contaminar uma pessoa. Ele oxida as células matando-as.

Se há um pequeno vazamento no equipamento é muito perigoso.

----------


## Eduardo Mata

olá,eu não uso,agora ainda menos  :EEK!:  
na minha opiniao,sou contra as "extrelizacões maciças" ozono,uv...acho que isso vai enfraquecer as resistencias(sistema imunitario) dos vivos! será que isto é a minha paranoia?  :JmdFou2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> será que isto é a minha paranoia?


 :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   Acho que sim.

Não esqueças que os peixes em nossos aquarios estão num ambiente muito diferente do que encontram no seu habitat natural.

A carga orgânica a qua sujeitamos os nossos aquarios são a condição ideal para o desenvolvimento de bactérias maléficas para os nossos habitantes (tanto peixes como corais) intrevir neste equilibrio ou procurar equilibra-lo, em minha opinião, é uma obrigação do aquarista. 

Não se trata de esterelizar a agua do aquario, tudo morreria se tal acontecesse, aliás em águas estéreis não há vida.

Sabendo nós que isto acontece, como poderiamos nós resolver o problema sem ozonizadores ou lampadas UV ?

Eis a questão.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Julio, bom discurso o seu!
Bom, eu somente sou meio receioso na utilização de ozonizadores visto que estes são equipamentos que podem deixar resíduos preigosos fora do aqua e por fim à saúde humana. Já em relação aos UV´s, se bem utilizado, é um ótimo recurso para esterilização da "água" do aqua melhorando consideravelmente a vida dos habitantes de nossos aquas.

----------


## NunoCarvalho

Bem.. eu não uso ozonizador e penso que atingi um patamar já avançado na aquariofilia apostando somente na naturalidade do ecosistema do meu reef.
Náo uso nem reactores de calcio, kalc, medidores electrónicos, uv`s e mais um cem número de mariquices, quem quizer ir lá a casa pode constatar que apenas tenho uma DSB, macro-algas, 50 mangais e um excelente escumador, de resto deixo a natureza seguir o seu curso. Aposto igualmente nas TPA`s quinzenalmente com água natural quarentenada e reajustada quimicamente à água nativa do meu reef.
Depois também sou apologista do "the bigger the better" por isso nenhum reef meu alguma vez teve menos de 450 litros até ao de hoje.

Abraços

Nuno Carvalho

----------


## Bruno Ferreira

Boas,

http://www.clubeportuguesdeaquariofi...094440c317e21b

um bom artigo sobre este tema.

Cumps,

Bruno Ferreira

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ozone Safety Warning




> An article in the NY Times yesterday reported on an EPA study that is to come out in April. It shows that even low levels of ozone contribute to premature mortality. 
> 
> IMO, anyone that can smell ozone in their setup, and especially in rooms of their house, should be warned about is toxicity. The health risks are sufficiently high that some folks may decide to not use it for that reason alone.
> 
> I have some articles coming up in the next few Reefkeeping Magazines on ozone, and this section from the first one highlights some of the health issues with ozone. 
> 
> Ozone's Effects in the Lower Atmosphere
> 
> 
> ...


http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...hreadid=789282

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Eu uso parcialmente o ozonizador. Acho que tem beneficios para um aquario, por isso decidi apostar e ver como era a reacçao. O orp com ozonizador esta sempre muito estavel, para mim e a grande vantagem.

Ja agora como e o cheiro que se sente se o aparelho estiver mal regulado e com aberturas onde nao deveria ter, alguem sabe?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Luis Delgado

A opinião que formei até agora sobre o assunto é a de que o ozono destrói o pouco zooplankton que tenho dentro do aquário, coisa que não quero que aconteça, de modo a favorecer a alimentação dos corais.

Por outro lado, o meu ORP tem estado nos 350 mV, valor que considero ser já bastante bom e até melhor talvez que 400 mV dado que tenho corais de diversas proveniências e o ORP não é igual em todo o lado.

A este propósito, o Anthony Calfo recomenda, no seu livro "Book of Coral Propagation", um ORP na ordem dos 325 mV, de modo a ficar a contento de todos os corais residentes num mesmo aqua.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde
Tenho um ozonizador Sander 50 (o azul) que usei com sucesso durante alguns anos numa outra montagem. Presentemente não o uso por opção minha.
Pode ser um equipamento interessante, particularmente quando a carga orgânica é elevada como por exemplo num aquário só de peixes carnívoros, mas também em muitas outras montagens, na medida em que potencia (aumenta/ajuda) a capacidade de oxidação do sistema (potencial redox), se estiver ligado a um escumador que é um dos métodos de acoplamento ao sistema, ajuda a melhorar o desempenho do mesmo, e o ozono ajuda também a limitar/eliminar alguns micro organismos nocivos.
O ozonizador bem como muitos outros equipamentos não é uma panaceia, ou seja, uma cura para todos os males, mas é um equipamento auxiliar ou principal, cada um escolherá a aplicação que melhor le convier, que se revela interessante se for bem usado.
Com base na minha experiencia e mesmo pelas recomendações dos fabricantes, o ozono pode (e faz mesmo) deteriorar determinados plásticos, o que na altura me custou o copo do escumador de superficie tunze que tinha nessa montagem. Presentemente não uso, como disse, o ozonizador e esse escumador Tunze também está arrumado como equipamento de reserva.
 :SbRequin2:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> ...se estiver ligado a um escumador que é um dos métodos de acoplamento ao sistema, ajuda a melhorar o desempenho do mesmo...


Olá

Pede existir caso em que seja verdade, mas nomeu caso é ao contrario, se ligar o ozonizador ao escumador o mesmo perde muito rendimento. Como o meu sei de muitos em que aconteceu o mesmo.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá
> 
> Pede existir caso em que seja verdade, mas nomeu caso é ao contrario, se ligar o ozonizador ao escumador o mesmo perde muito rendimento. Como o meu sei de muitos em que aconteceu o mesmo.


Boa tarde Pedro
Se o escumador não tirar nada, ou pouco, ou o que pode, porque tem pouco ou mesmo nada para tirar, na medida em que tal já foi feito por outro dispositivo, neste caso o ozonizador que promoveu a oxidação rápida da carga orgânica, então pode-se considerar que ajuda o desempenho do mesmo. Para simplificar, o escumador em causa, sendo considerado bom para aquela época e possívelmente ainda hoje ou pelo menos para algumas montagens, não seria suficiente ou teria capacidade à justa para actuar naquela montagem, daí que com o acoplamento do ozonizador a coisa ficou equilibrada e assim melhorou o desempenho do escumador que conseguia dar resposta dentro dos seus limites. Naquela altura a opção caso não tivesse acoplado o ozonizador, seria a adição de outro escumador, o que não era muito facil naquela montagem por razões de disponibilidade de espaço na mesma.

Desejo-te um bom S. João
 :SbRequin2:

----------


## João Soares

Antes de mais. PARABENS AO PEDRO PACHECO pelo seu aniversario.
Oi Pedro a razao pela qual o ozonizador te diminui o rendimento do escumador deve-se a diminuir o fluxo de ar que entra no escumador. Acontece-me exactamente a mesma coisa cá na loja. Como sabes num dos meus sistemas utilizo um escumador igual ao teu. ( AP850 ) e quando ligo o ozonizador tenho sempre que diminuir ao fluxo de saida de água para aumentar o tempo de retenção no escumador para compensar a diminuição da entrada de ar.
Mas fica a funcionar á maneira.
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá João

Obrigado pelos parabéns.
Neste momento já nao tenho o ozonizador ligado ao escumador, esta ligado a uma bomba de água que mistura directo na sump.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

A discussão sobre o perigo de utilizar ozonizadores nos mais diversos sistemas de filtragem ainda está longe de acabar e de se determinar os valores aceitaveis para os humanos, como trabalho com equipamentos destes em diversas áreas da minha actividade profissional á mais de 10 anos posso dizer com alguma certeza e verdade que o perigo existe e que ainda não existe concenso entre os fabricantes e a ciência. Ou seja quem fabrica diz que é seguro se usado de acordo com as intruções do fabricante, por outro lado quem está preocupado com os nivéis de segurança ainda não determinou o nivel máximo aceitável para um humano quando exposto. 
Este é um tema polémico e muito pouco consensual igual ao que se passa com as emissões dos telemóveis que todos nós usamos.
Na minha opinião, e ela vale o que vale, sempre que possivel devem ser utilizados outros métodos e só em situações de emergencia ou incapacidade de controlo devemos recorrer a ozonizadores. Pelo menos até se conhecer bem os efeitos negativos por eles provocados até porque muitos dos equipamentos comercializados provém de fontes pouco confiaveis (fabricantes asiaticos p. ex.). No entanto se tiverem necessidade da sua utilização tentem fazê-lo em locais com muita renovação de ar, já que muito dificilmente vão ter em casa sistema de monitorização da concentração de ozono.

Um abraço
Joaquim

----------


## Joaquim Fernando Fonseca

Boa noite.

De todos os exemplos que li, penso que o do Julio Macieira seja o mais correcto, se não vejamos, o O3 residual que sai da agua do escumador é absorvido pelo carvão activo à saida do escumador, a reacção dá-se precisamente no local prentendido ou seja num reactor de O3 (escumador). Desta forma o O3 residual não chega a afectar os restantes seres do aquario e os outros "seres vivos" que habitam a casa ficando este retido no filtro de C.A. O mesmo exemplo se aplica ao O3 residual libertado pela saida de ar do escumador, desde que seja acopulado uma "caixa" de C.A. na tampa do escumador em que todo o seu ar de saida seja forçado a passar, os perigos de inalação de O3 deixa de existir, pelo menos o seu nivel de concentração baixa drasticamente.

Considero ser esta a mais segura forma de utilizar O3 desde que esteja contido na sua camara de reacção ou seja o escumador, é uma ferramenta bastante útil.

Outra das vantagens na utilização de O3 é a alimentação dos peixes, estes podem ser melhor alimentados, a restante matéria organica que não é consumida pelos animais ou retirada pelo escumador é "oxidada" pelo O3 não deixando espaço de manobra para outros microrganismos prejudiciais prosperarem... quem gosta de ver o seu aquario completamente devassado por algas vermelhas? Será mais benefico a utilização de "comprimidos" magicos e outros produtos Marados para a eliminação destas? Penso que não, um ozonizador bem instalado e cumprindo todos os requesitos básicos de segurança pode ser uma GRANDE ajuda.

Melhores Cumprimentos;

JFF

----------


## Santos Dias

Bem !Das duas uma ; ou eu sou na realidade um verdadeiro aventureiro na aquarofilia (modesto ) ou então toda esta gente que por aqui prolifera são Professores de Biologia que nunca viram um Aquario salgado  domestico a tentar aprender com gente que investe os parcos euros que lhes sobra depois de pagar a hipoteca da casa ,para assim poderem formar as suas teses ou quem sabe registarem as patêntes como sendo eles os inventores do que já tinha sido descoberto por outros .

----------

